# Giving up porn



## capncrunch

I've never considered myself to be a porn addict. Sure, I look at porn, just like nearly every other man. I've never turned my wife down because of porn, I've never felt like I couldn't stop if I wanted to.

But I've decided to stop anyway.

Why? Well, partly just to prove to myself that I'm not addicted. Partly because it just seems like an unhealthy habit. Partly because it's a huge waste of time. Partly because I'm hoping it might help with my mild depression. And partly because I know my wife hates it, even if she accepts it. 

Well, after a week, I'm starting to think maybe I really was addicted. It's ok, I have the willpower to stick this out. But for others in my situation, I'm wondering where you draw the line? What's banned? Any nudity at all? Only videos? Only hardcore?

For now, my line is at "seeking with purpose," and I feel like it's sufficient. If I run across an nsfw-tagged link, I'll still click it. If the wife and I are watching a show with nudity, that's fine too. I think as long as those things aren't causing a "relapse," I'm fine.

Where are your lines drawn?


----------



## unbelievable

All Men Look at Pornography, Right? | CitizenLink

One feature of being addicted is the belief that everyone else engages in the same unproductive activity (therefore, it's normal and not a problem). Only about 27% of adult males surveyed accessed porn once in a year. Looking at porn is more common among teenage males.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening capncrunch
I think the answer depends on the person. You need to decide what about watching porn is unhealthy for YOU, and then stop doing anything that results in that unhealthy reaction. 

If it is wasting time - then be sure to limit the time you spend.

If it is causing you to have have unhealthy thoughts about sex, then avoid watching anything that triggers those thoughts.

For some people, avoiding explicit hardcore porn is enough. Others might need to avoid looking at ancient Greek nude statues.


----------

